# Wireless installation problem in IBM Thinkpad T40

## adrian_acosta

Hi, i have a PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter, i follow the steps in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2100 ,but when i try to do modprobe ipw2100 show me this:

```
adrian ~ # modprobe ipw2100

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

So i do the dmesg and:

```
adrian ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@adrian) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #5 SMP Mon Aug 13 23:52:55 GMT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff60000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff60000 - 000000001ff77000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff77000 - 000000001ff79000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 130912) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   130912

  HighMem    130912 ->   130912

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   130912

On node 0 totalpages: 130912

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 990 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125826 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v002 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000f6d70

ACPI: XSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1ff6a6bd

ACPI: FADT (v003 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x1ff6a800

ACPI: SSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1ff6a9b4

ACPI: ECDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x1ff76ecc

ACPI: TCPA (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1ff76f1e

ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1ff76fd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1R    0x00003210 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:df800000)

Detected 598.083 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 129890

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01429000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513124k/523648k available (3073k kernel code, 10068k reserved, 1177k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 495 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdff60000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc059f000 - 0xc05e0000   ( 260 kB)

      .data : 0xc0400737 - 0xc0526d8c   (1177 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0400737   (3073 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1197.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=2394692)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0006) - 1343 Objects with 64 Devices 403 Methods 19 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c060a0b0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz stepping 05

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8d6, last bus=8

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 18/19 Regions 123/123 Fields 72/72 Buffers 39/46 Packages (1353 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.........

Executed 9 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 68 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: c0100000-c01fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: 00004000-000040ff

  IO window: 00004400-000044ff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  MEM window: c2000000-c3ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:00.1

  IO window: 00004800-000048ff

  IO window: 00004c00-00004cff

  PREFETCH window: ea000000-ebffffff

  MEM window: c4000000-c5ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-8fff

  MEM window: c0200000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (36 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e1000: 0000:02:01.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:16:41:a9:c3:12

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHT2040AH, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD DRIVE GCC-4242N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xc0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 23:51:20 Aug 13 2007

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH4 found at IO 0x18c0 and 0x1c00, MEM 0xc0000c00 and 0xc0000800, IRQ 11

i810: Intel ICH4 mmio at 0xe080cc00 and 0xe080e800

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

i810_audio: Primary codec has ID 0

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

i810_audio: Connection 0 with codec id 0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ADS116 (Analog Devices AD1981B)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 2

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x2c6ab1, caps: 0x884793/0x0

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2100: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2100: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2100: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 [Dec 12 2006] on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522104k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2100: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2100: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2100: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2100: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2100: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2100: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2100: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2100: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2100: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2100: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

adrian ~ # 
```

Help me please!!...I USE THE LINUX PROPIETARY ipw2100 module

----------

## bugg_tb

Well I'm no kernel expert but when you compiled it you probably didn't enable the 802.11 wireless stack in the network options

HTH

Tom

----------

## adrian_acosta

I see....but, do you know where is this option exactly?, i can't find it

----------

## adrian_acosta

I find it!!! but, i need to compile it like Module?,,, i only need that stack ?

----------

## bugg_tb

If your not comfortable compiling a kernel, use genkernel

and use 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

or something along those lines to choose the wireless module and most other stuff should be compiled in.

HTH

Tom

----------

